# Nakiri length - 165mm or 180mm?



## bkdc (Oct 14, 2013)

I've handled both, and I'm torn between the two. Anyway, I'm ordering a custom nakiri right now, and I'm probably going to order a 180mm. Unless someone here can give me a good reason why 165mm is functionally better!? My only thought is that a 165mm is superior if board space is at a premium in a home kitchen.


----------



## Mingooch (Oct 14, 2013)

Never tried a 165 nakiri, but love my 180. As a home cook with a decent sized kitchen, knife space is not an issue.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 14, 2013)

I've used both lengths, and for me the 180 just nudges out the 165. In that style, 15 mm isn't really that noticeable, not like the difference between a 210 and 240 gyuto.

Who's making your custom?


----------



## bahamaroot (Oct 14, 2013)

I feel that 180 gives a little more versatility.


----------



## V1P (Oct 14, 2013)

I'd say 210mm is the best compromise, if you go custom. That way, it can be more of an all purpose, just like a chinese cleaver.


----------



## Customfan (Oct 15, 2013)

For me 180mm is definitely the way to go... but then again, I've never tried the 210mm, I like some nimbleness and if its too large it might feel cumbersome. 165mm on a nakiri is a bit small for my taste but its a mater of personal preference..

Now... on an Usuba, its a completely different matter, 200 or even 210mm is the way to go... but then again I prepare quite a lot of Japanese food. :rofl2:

Any details on that "custom" you are ordering? Kind of got me curious there! who? what? where? why? 

:spin chair:


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Oct 15, 2013)

I have tried both and own a 180, which I like better overall. That said, if you have very limited space, the 165 does have it's advantages.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Oct 15, 2013)

go with over 200mm, why the hell not?!


----------



## berko (Oct 15, 2013)

180>160...


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 15, 2013)

berko said:


> 180>160...



+ 1. I have a Harner and a Carter in 180ish. Love the Carter for its nimbleness, but I had asked Butch to make his a little wider at the heel and that is also very nice. 

Tried a 200 x 70 once, but that was too cleaverish for my taste. 

Stefan


----------



## RRLOVER (Oct 15, 2013)

I have an 185mm that is one of my top 2 knives used.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Oct 15, 2013)

nikiri is not a used knife in sushi. i find little to no use for it anymore. but in a french kitchen it kills veg prep! I will ruin a stock pot full of mire poix will a nikiri!


----------



## toddnmd (Oct 15, 2013)

165 has seemed short to me. In a strange way, a slightly longer (180ish) nakiri seems plenty long. I also seem to prefer a taller blade. I don't have space issues in my kitchen, and generally use a 15x20 board.


----------



## Lefty (Oct 15, 2013)

The finest nakiri I ever used was one by Butch that was roughly 170, with a tall heel and slightly shorter toe. It also had a rounded tip, which I liked because I've used some that love to find their tips jammed into the board when chopping double time.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 15, 2013)

For what its worth, most of my knives are 210 to 240 but I have a 165 nakiri (moritaka) and its a great size and I never feel like I wish it were longer. There are many shapes of nakiri but mine looks like a dollar bill on a stick with a 90 degree heel and tip. Best push cutter I have, plus it allows me to make vertical and lateral cuts without having to raise the handle up like on the nakiris that have a rounded tip.


----------

